# Favourite camera



## -Oy- (Sep 23, 2018)

Well.... one of my faves anyway. 

I took this shot today of my Voigtlander Bessa R3M 35mm film camera. It's a thing of beauty and the lens, which cost more than the camera, is superb! 







And a couple of photos I took with it a while back.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2018)

A thing of great beauty indeed ....


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2018)

Great stuff. Is that digital?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 23, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Great stuff. Is that digital?



Nope - Voigtlander Bessa R3M *35mm film* camera. The 2 pix above were shot on Kodak TMax400 film and developed by me.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 23, 2018)

My  former   Speed Graphic.  Then:  All the newspaper  photogs  used  them.

Next  was  my  Rolliflex


----------



## drifter (Oct 28, 2018)

Ah, now, a real camera. Great photos, those stacked rifles bring back memories.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

drifter said:


> Ah, now, a real camera. Great photos, those stacked rifles bring back memories.



Thanks - here's another favourite that's still in use


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh I used to have an Olympus Trip years ago...I think I still have it somewhere, not as beautiful as that one tho'...


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Sure is pretty in the refurb snakeskin


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

With some of the pix I took at a waterways museum.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

Was that Stoke Bruerne?...I've visited there several times...


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Was that Stoke Bruerne?...I've visited there several times...



No - Ellsemere Port in Cheshire.


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2018)

That Trip looks like what we call the Olympus Pen.
Never had one. I instead used the Olympus OM2N.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2018)

That's a nice collage.


----------

